# Im kind of impressed...



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

While browsing youtube yesterday I ran across this... Needless to say I was a little surprised. He doesn't do a great job but the truck seems to handle the snow well. I knew these trucks could plow and im not sure it really was 30 inches but still....


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

He's a member here...and that also proves Tundras can hold a plow. Would I have one? Hell no. But thats an 850 pound plow on a half ton truck and its not struggling.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Damn, that truck does very well!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

After reading the comments I guess its just a summer home, some people write some stupid stuff on youtube! and I agree it does really well


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

im impressed too! so yes it does handle well now but im wondering in the long run how would that do? i would be a little worried about those parts wearing out too fast and especially with the axle i dont know for sure but i have heard they are weak axles. i would drive a tundra to plow with if i knew there parts were made to handle that


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

That storm was hell no matter where you were. Plus, in that storm, the 3/4 ton pickup got outplowed by the half ton pickup. I still haven't figured out a plausible reason as to how.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm planning on putting an 8' Fisher HD Minute Mount 2 on my Tundra. I have no doubt in my mind it will hand an 8' plow fine. I'm also tossing around the idea of buying a 7.5' Snow Dogg VMD with wings.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

That's my buddy Jon. Truck handles the plow great. It's a mm1 too which people said wouldn't work!


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

mercer_me;1820381 said:


> I'm planning on putting an 8' Fisher HD Minute Mount 2 on my Tundra. I have no doubt in my mind it will hand an 8' plow fine. I'm also tossing around the idea of buying a 7.5' Snow Dogg VMD with wings.


Go V! I can't wait to use mine. I bought mine just for that one in every 10 year storm that dumps 30 inches. I watched the straight blades struggle just opening up driveways last time, I decided I wouldn't be one of them


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

gtmustang00;1820422 said:


> That's my buddy Jon. Truck handles the plow great. It's a mm1 too which people said wouldn't work!


What year is his truck? They actually made those mounts for his truck?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

2007. He had to switch the plow over to 3 plug. Truck side was brand new.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

gtmustang00;1820531 said:


> 2007. He had to switch the plow over to 3 plug. Truck side was brand new.


Oh yeah I forgot you can mount the mm1 into the mm2 mount right?


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

SnowFakers;1820532 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you can mount the mm1 into the mm2 mount right?


That's correct.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

SnowFakers;1820532 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot you can mount the mm1 into the mm2 mount right?


The funny part is, there is no MM1 vs MM2 truck side mount. Just wiring. The pushplates never really changed.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SnowFakers;1820527 said:


> Go V! I can't wait to use mine. I bought mine just for that one in every 10 year storm that dumps 30 inches. I watched the straight blades struggle just opening up driveways last time, I decided I wouldn't be one of them


I would love to go with a V but, I'm not sure if I want to spend the extra money when I only plow a few driveways.



2006Sierra1500;1820559 said:


> The funny part is, there is no MM1 vs MM2 truck side mount. Just wiring. The push plates never really changed.


On my Chevy I had "MM1 push plates" and they worked fine with my MM2 plow. I heard the MM2 push plates are flared out a little wider so the plow can be off to the side a little more and the push plates will guide it in.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

mercer_me;1820896 said:


> I heard the MM2 push plates are flared out a little wider so the plow can be off to the side a little more and the push plates will guide it in.


Thats not in the pushplate, its in the plow itself.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

mercer_me;1820896 said:


> I would love to go with a V but, I'm not sure if I want to spend the extra money when I only plow a few driveways


While I havnt plowed with my new V yet... I only am do driveways right now and helping to cleanup a condo complex for another guy but it's a straight blade and then some, to me it was worth the extra expense to be able to be a straight blade or any variation. Your call, but I would. I can't count how many guys I have talked to that once they switched they will me be go back, and aren't sure how they plowed without it for so long. I havnt used mine yet, hoping I praise it like others


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

I thought it was impressive at the 1:42 mark, the plow angled to the right the way it did


----------

